# Old Book with Hebrew like writing



## thelastchoice

Hello،
A friend if mine found an old book and he sent me this page with hebrew like writing.
Can anyone confirm and if so, what is it about?


----------



## talmika

These are Hebrew letters indeed. I can't understand the meaning because it seems like ancient Hebrew. But those are definitely Hebrew letters.


----------



## Drink

It seems like it is mostly Hebrew letters, but with paleo-Hebrew letters used for the Tetragrammaton (this is a pattern found in some of the Dead Sea scrolls). However, there are many symbols that I can't seem to recognize at all, making it very hard to read. I will see if I can figure it out.


----------



## thelastchoice

Thank you both for your help.
Waiting for your feedback.


----------



## thelastchoice

This is the cover. It may help:


----------



## Drink

thelastchoice said:


> This is the cover. It may help:



There is some writing cut off at the bottom of the cover. Could you perhaps get images of all of the writing? Also, I'm curious where your friend found this; it looks like an amazing find.


----------



## thelastchoice

Drink said:


> There is some writing cut off at the bottom of the cover. Could you perhaps get images of all of the writing? Also, I'm curious where your friend found this; it looks like an amazing find.


I will try with him.


----------



## origumi

There are two columns, narrow on the right and wide on the left.
On the left I can recognize Psalms 119:61-64.

חבלי רשעים עודני תורתך לא שכחתי
חצות לילה אקום להודות לך על משפטי צדקך
חבר אני לכל אשר יראוך ולשמרי פקודיך
חסדך יהוה מלאה הארץ חקיך למדני

So I guess we have the whole Psalms page, maybe with peculiar spelling like לכה instead of לך and with words truncated on the left. But it's really difficult to read.


----------



## fdb

"A friend of mine found an old book in the attic/garden...." Hmm, haven't we seen lots like this before?

This does not look like a book at all, it looks like metal plates with embossed writing.


----------



## Drink

fdb said:


> "A friend of mine found an old book in the attic/garden...." Hmm, haven't we seen lots like this before?



What are you trying to say?



fdb said:


> This does not look like a book at all, it looks like metal plates with embossed writing.



It has a binding on the right, so you can call it a book. No reason books can't be metal.


----------



## origumi

70 metal books found in Jordan cave could change our view of Biblical history
If the book above belongs to these Jordan Lead Codices - Wikipedia, I think it's regarded as fake by several scholars.


----------



## fdb

Yes, the "Jordan caves" business is a complete hoax.


----------



## thelastchoice

Thank you all.
My friends told me he was not the one who found it as I miss understood him. Actually, it is someone else and a couple of day ago, he managed to get more photos himself from that person. The books are metal. Three of them and each book has a golden booklet with it!!!
I really feel that they are fake!
Below are some photos:


----------

